# 2018 8" infotainment Out?



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

All of a sudden today I no longer get the temp, RID,Volume ,tune basically none of the
buttons under the radio work but everything works thru the steering column and dash display.
does anyone know if there is a fuse to control these features? Possibly
fuse 34 in the under dash box?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

alanl11 said:


> All of a sudden today I no longer get the temp, RID,Volume ,tune basically none of the
> buttons under the radio work but everything works thru the steering column and dash display.
> does anyone know if there is a fuse to control these features? Possibly
> fuse 34 in the under dash box?


Try a hard reset of the car's electrical system - yank the battery cable, step on the brake or something, and reconnect.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

With car OFF, disconnecting the negative battery cable for a few minutes will reset anything that's become logic locked. There's no need to activate any controls or do anything to the car with battery disconnected. It'll bleed off all power all by itself in a few minutes.

If you don't wanna do that pulling fuses 34 and 36 in the dash will get the job done if it's just a glitch and needs a reset.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> With car OFF, disconnecting the negative battery cable for a few minutes will reset anything that's become logic locked. There's no need to activate any controls or do anything to the car with battery disconnected. It'll bleed off all power all by itself in a few minutes.
> 
> If you don't wanna do that pulling fuses 34 and 36 in the dash will get the job done if it's just a glitch and needs a reset.


Perfect thank You


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Try a hard reset of the car's electrical system - yank the battery cable, step on the brake or something, and reconnect.





Ma v e n said:


> With car OFF, disconnecting the negative battery cable for a few minutes will reset anything that's become logic locked. There's no need to activate any controls or do anything to the car with battery disconnected. It'll bleed off all power all by itself in a few minutes.
> 
> If you don't wanna do that pulling fuses 34 and 36 in the dash will get the job done if it's just a glitch and needs a reset.



Dang...you guys sound like you've had to do this a time or two before...:th_salute:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Just let the car sit, off, for 20 minutes or so. Should do the same thing.



Cruzen18 said:


> Dang...you guys sound like you've had to do this a time or two before...:th_salute:



Yeah......................... Also on some of them starting with the lights dimmed as far as they can will cause the infotainment screen to be black. Happens on our equinox but not the Colorado even though they have the same infotainment.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Just let the car sit, off, for 20 minutes or so. Should do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The screen works fine as well as the touch screen,
but the Power and volume controls tuning and Like home button
none of them work but everything works fine when using the steering wheel controls.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Just let the car sit, off, for 20 minutes or so. Should do the same thing.
> 
> This worked I came back to the car at lunch and all good.
> Thanks Everyone..


----------

